# DASH 71 Camaro



## Dragula (Jun 27, 2003)

Looks sweet Dan,do you have a large pic showing detail?
DRAGjet


----------



## lenny (Feb 29, 2000)

here's a group shot of some of the colors. I don't have any photo's yet of front & rear detail. I'll maybe get to that in the next few days.


----------



## mopar78 (Sep 23, 2004)

They look even better in person.Nice work Dan.


----------



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

*nice cars...*

These bodies are just begging for AFX wheels and tires front and back...

Scott


----------



## RACERMAN (Nov 1, 2007)

*Camaro*

:thumbsuprag I got mine today.The pictures don't do them justice AT ALL. I like em!Great job Lenny. I can't wait to see the 69 chevelle !
racerman:thumbsup:


----------



## Dragula (Jun 27, 2003)

Is the car a nice repro of the afx,with the L-88 hood added?I hope the quarter panels behind the wheels arent cut flat like AW,Dan usually has his stuff together so I am going to lean toward yes.Cant wait to see a pic!!Then order some!!
DRAGjet


----------



## lenny (Feb 29, 2000)

Dragula said:


> Is the car a nice repro of the afx,with the L-88 hood added?I hope the quarter panels behind the wheels arent cut flat like AW,Dan usually has his stuff together so I am going to lean toward yes.Cant wait to see a pic!!Then order some!!
> DRAGjet


It's smaller than the old AFX with a slightly aggressive 'attitude' to it. The wheel wells were opened WAY UP to allow the use of larger wheels without having to cut the body. The rear panels have a nice contour to them. Next to the Cobra, this is probably the nicest car I've made...

A slightly larger AFX version will be out in about 6 weeks.

Dan


----------



## Dragula (Jun 27, 2003)

Thanks for the update!
DRAGjet


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

Those look awesome!



> A slightly larger AFX version will be out in about 6 weeks


Oh yeah, now we're talking. 

You should be getting a commission from Carney Plastics.


----------



## grungerockjeepe (Jan 8, 2007)

These are really nice, too bad I dont fool with T-jets much and already have several AW 71 camaros as well as a mold to resin cast my own. Lenny, your stuff is hot business but Im just waiting for you to make a bodystyle that either hasnt already been done or something like a Jeep or javelin that I just couldnt get enough of. Maybe a nice '68 Javelin SST available in all the Big Bad colors and fits AFX chassis?


----------



## tomhocars (Oct 19, 2005)

Some pictures.The Orange car is on a JL chassis.I have these in stock.Tom Stumpf [email protected]


----------



## lenny (Feb 29, 2000)

nevermind...


----------



## lenny (Feb 29, 2000)

tomhocars said:


> Some pictures.The Orange car is on a JL chassis.I have these in stock.Tom Stumpf [email protected]


Tom,
please fix your pic of the black Camaro...

Dan


----------



## wheelszk (Jul 8, 2006)

You mean it's not supposed to be bent like that?


----------



## hartracerman (Jan 9, 2005)

I wish you didn't open up the wheel wells, I can open them up easier than close them up. I'm glad you have the L-88 hood though.


----------



## T-Jet Racer (Nov 16, 2006)

Dan,
Do you think a sIII will fit under the body or is it too short and narrow? I have to agree with Hartracerman, I would have prefered the wheel wells stock to, much easier to open them up. I guess thats how it goes though you can't make everyone happy. The cars look great I can't wait till they get here. I bet they will look great with some rrr wheels on them!


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

Yea, I bet they will look great with RRR wheels.

Nice looking Camaros.


----------



## SwamperGene (Dec 1, 2003)

I see an IROC set lurking in there. :thumbsup:


----------



## hefer (Sep 18, 1999)

tomhocars said:


> Some pictures.The Orange car is on a JL chassis.I have these in stock.Tom Stumpf [email protected]


So which chassis is this car designed for? The JL chassis looks off center with those big wheel wells up front.


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

nice work Dan, I can see some overpriced resin dealer cursing you out right now, lol


----------



## Scafremon (Dec 11, 2006)

lenny said:


> Tom,
> please fix your pic of the black Camaro...
> 
> Dan


LOL 

The cars look great Dan. :thumbsup: 

I'm getting ready to order me a few of these - first individual bodies I have ever purchased. I feel the pangs of a new addiction setting in.

Master - Master - Where's the plastic I've been after!


----------



## tomhocars (Oct 19, 2005)

It's Fixed,it's Fixed


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*Would be great to see...*

one of the new bodys all set up on a tjet chassis _with_ the afx wheels. That way we could see the full potential of the bigger wheel wells in use. nd


----------



## lenny (Feb 29, 2000)

tjd241 said:


> one of the new bodys all set up on a tjet chassis _with_ the afx wheels. That way we could see the full potential of the bigger wheel wells in use. nd


I'll try to post some pics later but in the meantime there is an ebay seller (kdog2008) who has some set up really nice with RRR wheels.


----------



## dlw (Aug 17, 1999)

Those are nice bodies. And they're in different colors than the XT's. Also, these would not fit a Super III, the mounting brackets are too far back.


----------



## Mr.Stubbs (Mar 23, 2001)

When will these be shipping?
I pre-ordered some and can't wait for them to arrive!:thumbsup:


----------



## lenny (Feb 29, 2000)

Mr.Stubbs said:


> When will these be shipping?
> I pre-ordered some and can't wait for them to arrive!:thumbsup:


Send me an email, I'll look into it.

[email protected]

Dan


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Can't wait for the AFX versions! 

:thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## Mr.Stubbs (Mar 23, 2001)

lenny said:


> Send me an email, I'll look into it.
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> Dan


E-mail sent!:wave:


----------

